# Individual option codes - anthracite headliner 775



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

I just ordered my e90 and one thing that's bugging me about it: the gray-white headliner. I noticed at BMW's individual program they listed an Option Code 775 for an anthracite headliner. Can this be ordered or added to an existing ED order? 

I figured I'd ask here before bugging my salesguy.


----------



## Me530 (Feb 17, 2005)

I know anthracite headliner is a priority 1 option on the E60 and can be ordered for that model, but I don't know about the E90.


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, it is not an available option even in priority 1.


----------

